# moritaka problems still happening ?



## aogami pete (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to the forums so I'm still finding my way. So anyway I'm in the market for a new gyuto (not my first) and I'm leaning heavy to the 240 moritaka as or the zakuri as. I know both knives are very different but the heart wants what it wants. So my main reason for writing is because I am very sketched out about moritakas reputation with the grind issues. Most of what I read was a couple years ago and nothing negative recently. Has akiko addressed these issues or are people just over the whole thing. Thank you all for your time.
Pete


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

im looking to sell that exact knife (moritaka). i think it is a knife by knife kinda thing. the one i have needed work to its shinogi. but now its done it works well. i think the issue comes from not finishing the knife on stones, the edges were still convex from the water wheel. shoot me a pm if ure interested.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

A word of caution.
I have a 210 moritaka and the blade is very flat. It is as flat as my nakiri, it's only got a curve right at the end. I bought another 210 recently and they are very different blade profiles. 
It is basically a nakiri with a point.
I tend to alternate between my nakiri and the moritaka for veggies. 
I personally would not get a 240 moritaka as the blade profile would likely be too flat for me on a 240 knife.


----------

